# 49.31’15” N 32.27’20” W



## Alex5

¡Buenos dias!

Me encuentro con esto, que parecen o creo que son unas coordenadas. 49.31 pies y 15 pulgadas Norte? 32.27 pies y 20 pulgadas Oeste? ¿O me equivoco?
No estoy segura de cómo trasladarlo al castellano. 
¿Alguien que entienda podría echarme una mano?

Gracias.


----------



## Bevj

No son pies y pulgadas sino minutos y segundos.
Aquí se explica.

Expresar referencias y convertir grados, minutos y segundos

Grados, minutos y segundos: 36º 55' 10'' N 2º 56' 55'' O


----------



## Alex5

Muchas gracias, Bevj. Tiene mucho más sentido.
Entonces, entiendo que no hay que convertir nada. Pero no sé si el punto querrá decir grados y lo demás minutos y segundos. O el punto es el decimal y no hay grados.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## User With No Name

Alex5 said:


> Pero no sé si el punto querrá decir grados y lo demás minutos y segundos. O el punto es el decimal y no hay grados.


Buena pregunta. ¿Acaso podría el "." ser un error tipográfico? ¿O un problema con el juego de caracteres? Porque para mí, sí debería ser "49º" para que la expresión tenga sentido.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Puede que me equivoque y sea nomenclatura aprobada, pero para mí está mal escrito. O se expresa en forma decimal, o se indica en grados, minutos y segundos (eventualmente con décimas de segundo), pero no se mezclan las nomenclaturas.
Juraría que es un error tipográfico y realmente debería ser 49° 31' 15" N, 32° 27' 20" W. El punto *no* sustituye al símbolo de grados (°), que es lo que correspondería.
En cuanto a traducción, queda igual que el original, a lo sumo se cambia W por O,


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Coincido con Hakuna Matata. Solo añado que en topografía prefiere usarse W en lugar de O para evitar confundir O con 0 (cero). Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Ese punto, si lo que quiere significar es grados, *no* es normal.
Esas coordenadas están expresadas en el *formato sexagesimal*, en el que los grados llevan el símbolo *°* (como ya te explicaron los compañeros), los minutos el símbolo *'* y los segundos el símbolo *"*. En este formato, los segundos pueden ir con decimales para más precisión y se separan del entero con coma en nuestra lengua o con punto en inglés. Por ejemplo: _49° 31' 15,32" N _ó_ 49° 31' 15.32" N._
Las coordenadas geográficas en que se puede ver un punto después del entero de los grados en inglés son las del *formato decimal*. Por ejemplo, las coordenadas de latitud sexagesimales _49° 31' 15" N_ se expresan en el formato decimal así: _49.520833°_, en las que la ausencia de un signo menos (-) delante equivale a latitud norte (N).


----------



## Alex5

Muchísimas gracias a todos. 
Pues creo que quizá ese punto sean grados. Porque, si no, no tiene sentido. Me parece que la mejor opción será cambiar ese punto por el símbolo dejar con el símbolo de grados *°*. 
Gracias de nuevo. Saludos


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Solo como sugerencia, Alex5, pon el valor de las coordenadas en Google Maps (escribe 49°31'15"N y 32°27'20"W donde dice "Buscar en Google Maps") y verifica que el lugar que ubican tiene que ver con el trabajo que realizas. Éxito.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Por curiosidad yo lo había buscado, y resultó ser en medio del Océano Atlántico Norte...


----------



## Alex5

Gracias por la sugerencia, Alfonso. Es cierto lo que dice Hakuna Matata, está en medio del Océnao Atlántico Norte. No tiene sentido. Se supone que son unas coordenadas en el WHITE MOUNTAIN NATIONAL FOREST, MAINE.
Vaya desastre. Como no me lo confirmen, poner el símbolo del grado no da una coordenada correcta.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Google Earth ubica White Mountain National Forest aprox en 44° 09' N, 71° 27' W.


----------



## Alex5

Gracias, Hakuna Matata. No es la misma coordenada. Esto del punto me tiene muy descolocada.
Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El punto es mal usado. ¿Tal vez resulte de la dificultad de teclear el símbolo °?


----------



## OtroLencho

Alex5 said:


> Me encuentro con esto, que parecen o creo que son unas coordenadas.


Dado que no esas coordenadas no coinciden para nada con la ubicación física que indicas aunque se interpreten como grados/minutos/segundos, quizás no lo sean.  ¿Nos puedes proporcionar más contexto que rodea ese texto?


----------



## Aguas Claras

Sprachliebhaber said:


> El punto es mal usado. ¿Tal vez resulte de la dificultad de teclear el símbolo °?


 Creo que los teclados españoles lo tienen sólo porque se usa en los números ordinales, así que es probable que los teclados ingleses no lo tenga.


----------



## Aviador

Aguas Claras said:


> Creo que los teclados españoles lo tienen sólo porque se usa en los números ordinales, así que es probable que los teclados ingleses no lo tenga.


No se trata del mismo carácter. Para los ordinales masculinos en castellano se usa una *abreviatura* que consiste en una o volada: º; el de grados, en cambio, es un *símbolo* con la forma de un circulito: °. Según la tipografía, la diferencia entre ambos puede ser más o menos evidente: Arial º/°; Verdana º/°.
Ahora bien, antiguamente la o volada de la abreviatura de los ordinales masculinos llevaba una rayita bajo ella. Algunas tipografías modernas aún la conservan: Courier regular 
. Además, la norma establece que la palabra abreviada debe llevar un punto: _1.º_; _n.º 48_; _nov.º_; que en la práctica nadie usa.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Aviador said:


> No se trata del mismo carácter. Para los ordinales masculinos en castellano se usa una *abreviatura* que consiste en una o volada: º; el de grados, en cambio, es un *símbolo* con la forma de un circulito: °. Según la tipografía, la diferencia entre ambos puede ser más o menos evidente: Arial º/°; Verdana º/°.
> Ahora bien, antiguamente la o volada de la abreviatura de los ordinales masculinos llevaba una rayita bajo ella. Algunas tipografías modernas aún la conservan: Courier regular View attachment 24860. Además, la norma establece que la palabra abreviada debe llevar un punto: _1.º_; _n.º 48_; _nov.º_; que en la práctica nadie usa.


Ya sé qué no es el mismo carácter pero sirve si tienes prisa o no sabes hacer el símbolo! Es mejor que no poner nada.


----------

